# Luces Bayou Crappie 1/19



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

I decided to go see if this warming trend would light a fire under the crappie. The small males are heading to channel edges near shallow coves getting ready to start the pre spawn. I caught 10 to 12 males in the 7-9 3/4" range and only managed to pick up 3 keeper females. The females had small egg sacks and the males have there darker colors showing. If we continue to have this warming trend expect the crappie to spawn fairly quickly up on the bayou. The water temp started out at 52 today and got as high as 55.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

three are easy to clean nice catch...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good catch, 3 crappie will do the trick scraped and fried whole.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If you don't wanna mess wiht them I can pick them up from ya...I Need a good crappie fix!


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

I was throwing a road runner stanley wedge tail combo. The road runner head was chart. and the wedge tail was red with a white tail. I was fishing in about 15 feet of water fishing it 3 feet off the bottom. I reeled it in very slowly the strikes where soft and they swam at me I was having to hold the line to feel the strikes.


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

I could really use a crappie fix! Good going!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

3 is always better than nada - thanks for the report. They should turn on here pretty quick in Luces


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow the water really warmed up. We were out there sunday and on 2 seperate depth finders with 2 seperate transducers they both said 42-43 degrees. Never would have thought the water warmed up that much in a day or two. Good looking grub right there. Feeding frenzy is a comin.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

We had 35 crappie yesterday trolling


----------

